# Writing > General Writing >  Struggle Metaphors

## ohlhauc1

Does anyone know some good metaphors pertaining to struggle?

I need to create a title for an essay and I think a metaphor is the best way to go. The essay is about how humanity is bounded to struggle forever. So far, I have:

Shackled to Struggle (which is not really a metaphor)
To Struggle Forever and Always

----------


## Il Penseroso

You could always think of Atlas, although he's a bit cliche.

----------


## Redzeppelin

I think the metaphor should relate to the actual "struggle" that your essay examines. What do you mean by "struggle"? The type of struggle will decide the type of metaphor that is most appropriate.

----------


## Virgil

1. fight
2. battle
3. tussle
4. combat
5. scramble
6. conflict
7. scuffle
8. war
9. luctation
10. effort
11. struggling
12. struggled
13. clamber
14. efforts
15. shin
16. shinny
17. skin
18. sputter
19. strenuous
20. struggler
21. wrestle
22. tug
23. agony
24. contest
25. contend
26. flounder
27. grapple
28. strife
29. duel
30. scrimmage
31. bear down
32. dispute
33. grappling
34. joust
35. scrabble
36. throe
37. warfare
38. agonize
39. engage
40. fighting
41. kulturkampf
42. strive
43. tug-of-war
44. wrestling
45. agon
46. agonist
47. bandy
48. class struggle
49. contention
50. drive
51. fend
52. feud
53. fight back
54. fight off
55. fistfight
56. gag
57. get back
58. hassle
59. join battle
60. labor
61. labour
62. melee
63. push
64. scrum
65. settle
66. skirmish
67. spar
68. wage
69. arm
70. baffle
71. box
72. buffet
73. chicken fight
74. choke
75. class-conscious
76. class war
77. class warfare
78. competition
79. day
80. defend
81. eluctate
82. fence
83. fight down
84. gainstrive
85. go-around
86. hand-to-hand struggle
87. ineluctable
88. insurrection
89. lock
90. obluctation
91. oppose
92. plead
93. rebellion
94. reluctate
95. revolt
96. revolutionary
97. rising
98. scrape
99. strangle
100. suffocate

----------

